# A personal DWOCD SOS - HELP!



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm really sorry I have not been about the last few months - work has been seriously hectic and the detailing has gone clean out the window (excuse the pun!) but it has all been for a good reason....I am moving to Los Angeles in about 8 weeks!:doublesho:doublesho

I am really excited by the opportunity, it is everything I ever wanted and is a big move for my career and life generally.....just have to get my affairs sorted out though before I go - and there just isn't enough time!!

I need to get the car prepped for sale though, and herein lies a detailing world SOS...I need a huge favour from someone with the time and energy to help me detail the car as I literally can only spare one day to do it which is nowhere near enough to do it by myself. I would pay a company but I am literally broke as I have to renovate the flat to let it out which is sapping all my money.

So is there a kind soul, a charitable bloke, a da/orbital expert who can help me some time in the next week or so?

I can't offer much in return- food and drink, banter, a crate of beer, and probably a stack of stuff that I can't take with me like xbox 1, ps2 and games that you can have if you want them? 

I'm sorry to ask guys but I am desperate! 

Cheers

Oh PS if you have a garage we can use too that would be great!!! (Don't ask for much do I?:lol:


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

:driver:

Anyone?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

hows wednesday for you adam?

might be able to get the beach buggy out the garage and work in there aswell..
off work wednesday and sunday but got a car to help with on sunday already.


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

First up a massive thank you to Craig without whom I wouldn't have achieved even half as much without nor had good chat and banter and not to mention received the benefit of his knowledge experience or huge product collection!!!
:buffer:
Car is looking brilliant and I'll post up the pics we took asap.:argie:

Thanks too to Mummy Craig QQ who kept us watered throughout the day as it was baking hot! Also because she said my car was better than Barrys TTRS - made me feel good even though she's the only person in the world that thinks that probably! Barry it sounded awesome mate good luck with the correction plans.:thumb:

Must've driven like a granny to keep slipstream dust and bug splatter off- was getting 62mpg on the OBC!! Not bad for a 2ltr petrol! Just cruising and feeling good :car: shame it has to go to a new home now!

Thank again Craig you're a legend and a credit to the forum.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

it was a good laugh today adam..
and some great results.. i've got a few pics of the general swirling on my phone ill get them up and you can upload the finished pics.

pretty good for the first time machine polishing.. and a big beast of a car to do at that.. but some nice flat panels to do it on lol.

lol so you did keep it clean on the way home :lol:
was the missus impressed.. or was it what we said "meh.. looks the same" :lol:

62mpg!! thats ace!

thanks mate.:thumb:
keep in touch 

mum said thanks for the brownies.. and tell the missus aswell lol.. since it was her hard work


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

This is what sets this forum apart from all the other ive been on, nice team work guys :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

ah hes no a bad lad is oor Craig. when you doing mine anyway craigy boy :lol: :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Well done Craigy boy.....see us Scots are a good bunch...sometimes! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice result there chaps. Kudos to Craig, what a gent! :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

No surprise to see Craig offering his services. An absolute gent and I wouldn't be going to the show this weekend without his and Callums help on Sunday. 

Imo my car has never looked so good.

Thanks again Craig.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

anytime mick 

got david(pink floyd on here) coming down on sunday to get the impreza done.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nae bother kev :thumb:
has calum sorted out the FRP pics yet?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

No but I spoke to him yesterday, think he might have been doing some last night actually.

No rush, It looks fantastic still. I'm trying not to wash it or anything before this show so it's only had a hose down at work, raining today anyway. Flol @ the glasur sheeting and beading, ridiculous!!!!

I'll get the write up done next week I hope. Have the Porsche one to do also.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> I'll get the write up done next week I hope. Have the Porsche one to do also.


 :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'll pm you the sneak preview Alan.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top man Craig - Really generous offer and nice to see.

At least there are some good folk knocking around :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the only shot i have of the swirling was after one set of 106FA
this was the results.. barely touched it









then after 5 passes of the v36 compound with the microfibre cutting disc.









still a small amount of deeper marks left..
second hit was done on this panel..
leaving this..
ignore the stupid look on my face.. start of sun burn and un tamed hair please(oh and the tshirt making me look like barney :lol:, i was tired!)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

by five passes i literally mean the polisher was moved over the area 5 times, not 5 sets..


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Looking good, and hats of to Craig - you seem a very likeable, helpful fellow


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

adlem said:


> Looking good, and hats of to Craig - you seem a very likeable, helpful fellow


thanks :thumb:

some say they broke the mould when they made me

others say they smashed the  out of it........ learn from your mistakes an all that :lol:


----------

